
Ask HN: Best Tools to Visualize Poems - bakuninsbart
Specifically, we would like to show the use of certain words (locations, emotions) across different poems by the same author. In this case, it would be in chinese, so many of the very easy-to-use tools don&#x27;t work. I&#x27;ve looked into LaTex packages that would work for this, but couldn&#x27;t really find any.
======
rayhu007
Visualization of peom is an interesting topic. I would treat them as paintings
instead of text analysis.

I would try natural language processing.

The obvious challenges are: 1\. Most Chinese stanza have same length of each
line, which often sacrifice some elements. 2\. Rhyme requirements sometimes
reverses the sentence order. As Chinese semantics is loosely related to
prepositions.

I believe some inference and tuning are required to detect the subtle
sentiments and ambient, create elements and match them with a painting.

write to rayhu007@outlook.com if you would like to discuss.

